# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  xin visa đi cuba nhanh,khẩn

## canaltraveltour

Bạn đang lo lắng về các thủ tục giấy tờ làm _visa đi cuba_.
Bạn đang tìm kiếm địa chỉ làm *visa di cuba* uy tín.
Bạn đang tìm hiểu giá cả về dịch vụ làm *visa đi cuba*
Đừng lo lắng về điều đó Hãy call ngay cho chúng tôi để được hướng dẫn và tư vẫn miễn phí về các thủ tục về _visa cuba_.
Đối với visa cuba đi du lịch hồ sơ cần :
- vé máy bay copy
- thời hạn visa còn
- booking khách san
- Bảo hiểm du lịch
- phí làm 40 $ - trong 3 ngày*Liên hệ: Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Du lịch Green canal travel
Địa chỉ: 1/429 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 3724 5291 - 04 3724 5292
Mobile: 0904 386 229 hoặc 01266 200 333
Y!M: greencanaltravel/ greencanaltour/ greencanal_vn*

----------


## thuthuynt90

làm visa đi myanmar nhanh , khẩn giá rẻ thủ tục đơn giản nhanh chóng:
Hồ sơ chỉ cần : 
- Hộ Chiếu còn hạn
- 02 ảnh 4x6 nền phông trắng 
- Phí làm 30 USD - Liên hệ MR Quyết - 0904 386 229 để được hướng dẫn và tư vẫn miễn phí.

----------


## canaltraveltour

*Làm visa Đi Nga
I, Visa đi du lịch.thăm thân*
1.Tờ khai bằng tiếng Anh
2.Hộ chiếu( còn hạn ít nhất 6 tháng )
3.Bản sao chứng minh thư nhân dân
4.2 ảnh màu phông nền trắng chụp rõ nét trong 6 tháng gần đây nhất, kích thước 4x6cm (không nhận ảnh scan hoặc nhỏ hơn 4x6cm)
5.Hợp đồng lao đông
6.Bản sao chứng nhận kết hôn ( nếu có)
7.Bản sao giấy khai sinh
8.Chứng minh tại chính
9.Giấy mời bên phía Nga (Nội dung lịch trình rõ ràng, có các thông tin liên hệ của công ty mời và người mời, ký và đóng dấu)
10.Hộ khẩu hoặc các giấy tờ khác chứng minh mối quan hệ giữa người đề nghị cấp visa và người liên quan đang sống ở Nga
11.Bản sao hộ chiếu của người mời,nếu người mời vẫn mang quốc tịch Việt nam thì nộp kèm theo bản sao the lưu trú lâu dài tại Nga*
II. Visa đi công tác*1.Tờ khai bằng tiếng Anh
2.Hộ chiếu( còn hạn ít nhất 6 tháng )
3.Bản sao chứng minh thư nhân dân
4.2 ảnh màu phông nền trắng chụp rõ nét trong 6 tháng gần đây nhất, kích thước 4x6cm (không nhận ảnh scan hoặc nhỏ hơn 4x6cm)
5.Hợp đồng lao đông
6.Bản sao chứng nhận kết hôn ( nếu có)
7.Bản sao giấy khai sinh
8.  Giấy mời bên phía Nga (Nội dung lịch trình rõ ràng, có các thông tin liên hệ của công ty mời và người mời, ký và đóng dấu
9.  Quyết định cử đi công tácThời gian xin visa 12 ngày  
Liên hệ : Ms Quyên - 0904 386 229 - 0904 895 228 Để Để được hướng dẫn và tư vẫn miễn phí.

----------

